# Droopy eyes and skin



## Soller (10 mo ago)

Hi, just joined the forum and wondered if anyone else had a vizsla with droopy eyes and skin, like a bloodhound?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Could you post some pictures


----------



## Soller (10 mo ago)

texasred said:


> Could you post some pictures


----------



## Bud D (10 mo ago)

Soller said:


> Hi, just joined the forum and wondered if anyone else had a vizsla with droopy eyes and skin, like a bloodhound?


----------



## Bud D (10 mo ago)

My 4 month old had very droopy eyes and watery discharge. Inherited condition of eyelids turning in causing eyelashes to brush eyes could cause blindness eventually. Eye entropian repair surgery performed on both eyes. His condition was severe. Now he has beautiful open eyes without any problems. FYI Suggest you talk with your vet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Allergy eyes can also look slightly saggy


----------



## Soller (10 mo ago)

Thanks. Soller’s eyes are just saggy luckily with no ingrowing hair. It just makes her look like a bloodhound, especially when she’s tired


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If Soller is just a pet, I’m sure her eyes being a little saggy are just fine. She’s a pretty girl.
I only mentioned the just a pet, because the ones used for hunting it could cause a lot of problems.
Eyes that are not tight, pick up a lot more debris in the field.


----------



## Soller (10 mo ago)

Thanks. That’s great. She is lovely!


----------



## Helga (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like a normal older Vizsla to me. How old is your dog?


----------



## Soller (10 mo ago)

She’s ten months. Her mum was smooth coated and the dad was wire hair. Not sure if that makes a difference


----------



## Bud D (10 mo ago)

Great pictures. Glad to hear it is nothing serious. Sweet Pup !


----------



## Soller (10 mo ago)




----------



## vioanded (9 mo ago)

Bud D said:


> My 4 month old had very droopy eyes and watery discharge. Inherited condition of eyelids turning in causing eyelashes to brush eyes could cause blindness eventually. Eye entropian repair surgery performed on both eyes. His condition was severe. Now he has beautiful open eyes without any problems. FYI Suggest you talk with your vet.


Hi! Just wondering how old was your V when you got the surgery done? Did you have to wait until he grew up? 

Our V is 5 months now and also tends to have saggy lower eyelids and they get red especially when tired or after being in the field/park just like the photos above, our vet said she might grow out of it, but I think it might be ectropion and am considering taking my V to a veterinary ophthalmologist.


----------



## Bud D (10 mo ago)

He was 4 months. His condition was very bad, both his eyes teared everyday. The vet did the eyes and also neutered him thereby saving us a bit of money. He then had to wear a protective collar for 3 weeks which didn't bother him but we were black and blue from his running into our arms and legs. He is now 5 months and weighs 33 pounds. His eyes are now beautiful and no more tearing. Good Luck with your pup !


----------



## vioanded (9 mo ago)

Bud D said:


> He was 4 months. His condition was very bad, both his eyes teared everyday. The vet did the eyes and also neutered him thereby saving us a bit of money. He then had to wear a protective collar for 3 weeks which didn't bother him but we were black and blue from his running into our arms and legs. He is now 5 months and weighs 33 pounds. His eyes are now beautiful and no more tearing. Good Luck with your pup !


Thanks so much for all the info! Glad to hear your pup is all healthy and thriving now!
Could you post some photos from before and now?


----------

